
Trie: Data Structure Explained - ParthS0007
https://www.parthshandilya.com/what-are-tries/
======
ssda12
Many Trie Problems here - [https://www.techiedelight.com/list-of-
problems/](https://www.techiedelight.com/list-of-problems/)

------
ParthS0007
Have you ever wondered how autocomplete or spell checker works?

I have written a blog explaining Trie data structure which is used to
implement this.

Do check out: [http://parthshandilya.com/what-are-
tries](http://parthshandilya.com/what-are-tries)

I would be really grateful if you let me know by sharing feedback.

